# saxophone shape cigar



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

A saxophone shape cigar that was made for Hard Rock Cafe in Biloxi, Ms. Just wanted to share this one of a kind novelty cigar with the members of CL.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is even weirder than the last.


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt. I'll take it as a compliment. This one can't be smoked. Only had one hour to make this one. 
Have others but don't want to shock you. Will take it slow.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, but an ultimate visual cigar art piece, and I can say....i would be proud to display it.

Congrats on a unique and intriguing art form


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I'll post another novelty cigar next week.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is pretty sweet David! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

You are more than welcome. I will be looking for them...


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Erick. I'm still waiting for your pics and post. 

Watch out for the juicy girls.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! A real work of art!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

wow even cooler then the pipe


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is way cool, love the keys!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

David, that's wild.. can't wait to see more.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Very unique. Make people do a double take.


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl (Nov 28, 2008)

That's, um, interesting. Come up with one that looks like a trumpet, and we'll talk.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Didn't Bill Clinton play that one

BAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

very cool.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!

I want the pipe-shaped one like the one in your avatar! I've always wanted one! I know Pepin makes one, but I cannot find it!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Are the novelty cigars easy to make?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very nice.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome David!! Is this one cigar? You don't see the bottom of the pic.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, that's a first. I've seen (and actually have) a football, a baseball bat, and a pipe shaped cigar, but that's freakin' sweet!


----------



## Puros del Istmo de Panama (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments. 

The sax uses several cigars gauges. From a 64 ring gauge to a 28. Most novelty cigars aren't difficult to make. Just time consuming.


----------

